# Length of Shorts (poll)



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How long are most of your shorts? This poll is for women.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

All of my shorts I wear below my knees. Anything above my knees is too short. 

Although my soccer shorts for my soccer uniform were above my knees and pretty short. But that's the style for soccer.

I'm bored so I decided to answer even though I'm not a woman.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My boxers, the ones I obviously wear to bed, are only 2-3 inches. :\ The damn things always shrink whenever they go through the dryer, so they get tighter and shorter. 

My actual shorts, however, are around 5-7 inches.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

8-9" or 10"


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

> I'm not a woman but I want to vote anyways.


Ingenius!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

2-3


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i only started wearing shorts this year. mine are the 5" ones from old navy. Good length and I thers room to roll them up if i want


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I never wear shorts in public lol I look terrible in them. At home though I wear them at the length of the second and third ones in the picture.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like the first pair on the left. I like how females look in those. Any shorter than that and they just look weird. I like that style of shorts too (even when they aren't denim) but I don't know what they're called besides "shorts".


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't wear shorts, and if I did whilst on holiday, they'd have to be around my knees~


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

2-3". I'm short (5'3.5") and have a longer torso and shorter legs on top of that, so if my shorts were any longer I would look like I have stumpy legs.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

When I'm abroad I wear them about 8-9". I feel a bit uncomfortable with anything shorter than that. I'm fairly tall anyway so they don't look too long.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I won't wear shorts out of the house because I look ridiculous in them, ha. I have a couple of pairs for around the house, though, and I think they're between 5'' and 7''.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

2-3 I look strange in anything longer.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I prefer shorts 2-7 inches long, I'm quite serious. I cut down and sew trousers to a length I fancy.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I own pairs of shorts that range from from 6-7 through 10+. Voted 8-9 since it's in the middle.

Since I have abnormally long noodle legs, anything too short makes me look like weird. I hate wearing shorts anyway since my legs are scarred, but since temperatures in the summer here are an average of 85+ degrees I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Relz said:


> I own pairs of shorts that range from from 6-7 through 10+. Voted 8-9 since it's in the middle.
> 
> Since I have abnormally long noodle legs so anything too short makes me look like weird. I hate wearing shorts anyway since my legs are scarred, but since temperatures in the summer here are an average of 85+ degrees I don't have much of a choice.


Yeah, I don't know what to do. I'm moving somewhere very hot. I feel naked in short shorts (2-3 inches) and I've got cellulite on the top, back part of my thighs. But I don't want to look like a dork in longer shorts. I think the fashion changed or something cause I don't recall people wearing short shorts much at all 10 years ago. Only Europeans or chicks looking for action wore those. I could be wrong though.....


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I currently have two pairs. The ones I bought more recently I think probably have an inseam longer than 3", or at least fall like they do because they are too large for me. The other pair fits pretty well, though I got them in middle school, and my guess is that the inseam is around 3" but maybe shorter? They are fairly short but I think the last pair I tried on were 2.5" and those seemed shorter than the middle school pair.

I'd like to get some better shorts if I can find some I like that are small enough to fit me, but I'm not really sure how short is generally considered too short, and I think longer ones look silly.

I've only actually worn shorts outside twice since I got that pair in middle school (once when I was 18 and once last year, because the temperature was over 90F), partly because of being uncomfortable with my legs showing and partly because of being uncomfortable with that pair of shorts.

I also wear men's athletic shorts that aren't really mine while at home and they are probably around 9-10".


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

The longest ones I guess. I have skinny bird legs that are slightly crooked around the knee area and I wouldn't want to show that off.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

There was this girl the other day walking down the street in short shorts that didn't even cover the bottom half of her booty and all the guys (including myself admittedly) were looking... And this guy making a left hand turn almost crashed into this guy going straight cause they were both looking at the girl.... It was pretty funny


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

2-3 I draw the line when butt-cheeks show. 
It's pretty hard to find shorts for me, because even though I'm petite, I have a pretty fat butt (relative to my body, I guess). So they'll fit well on my hips, but it looks like my *** is about to pop... No bueno.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

My short length ranges from the 6"-7" to knee length. I picked the 8"-9" option because it's in the middle.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm mostly a skinny jean and yoga pants wearer, but when I do wear shorts..they are 2-3 inches.I'm 5'1 by the way.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My shorts are 2-3"
As long as my butt cheeks are covered, I'm good.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What happens if you bend over?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wear short shorts.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> What happens if you bend over?











That :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

4-5"

Anything shorter makes my legs look huge, and anything longer makes me look stumpy.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

8-9...but I never wear shorts and only have a couple pairs. I am a fatty with thunder thighs so I kind of try not to show them off...I don't like showing my legs in general.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought my first pair of shorts last year on clearance. I've had a hard time wearing them.

Note: I wasn't allowed to wear anything except ankle length skirts and dresses before I left home, except on the coldest of winter days where I could wear loose pants, and I finally was able to leave at 26. I was also not allowed to wear any shirts that didn't meet the elbow, or were lower than the collarbone. I also had to wear a headcovering past "marriageable age" of sixteen.

The pair of shorts I bought has a 4 inch inseam, but they fit more like a 7 inch pair on me.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

they go to my knees are just under my knees. if Im feeling ****ty ill wear my middle school short which is an 1.5 above my knees but they have that hole things all over the place. but nah, I dont wear wanna be underwear shorts.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Well the ones I'm wearing now are barely covering my ***, but that's cuz I'm doing laundry and have nothing to wear.
Most of mine are about 4"-5"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I prefer short longs.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I always feel weird wearing shorts. Jeans just fit my vibe too well.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6-7" and 8-9".


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I don't wear shorts.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

2-3 inches


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

This thread is










Without


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

4-5 inches, I only wear them in the garden to sunbathe.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It depends on the fabric/model of the shorts.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

4-5 inches. I prefer to wear something that I know won't shock elderly relatives, lol.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

probably offline said:


> It depends on the fabric/model of the shorts.


Can you be more specific, please?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the 4-5 inches or longer -I think the shorts that are 2-3 inches and shorter look trashy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Taaylah said:


> I'm kind of short, so I don't think I'd look good in the longer ones.


Me too. I look really weird in long shorts and hate how I look in them. I always roll my shorts up now. :/


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

The ones I'm wearing today have a 4 inch inseam. They aren't too short or too long.


----------

